Ask HN: Will You Develop for Oculus or Valve/Steam? And Why? - Bobbleoxs
======
georgewsinger
I'm currently developing for the Vive + Linux:
[https://github.com/SimulaVR/Simula](https://github.com/SimulaVR/Simula)

~~~
Bobbleoxs
Oh nice. So your work will allow programmers to work in vr? Or more generally
to have a VR office for collaboration.

------
PaulHoule
Hardware-wise I am more interested in PSVR than anything else on the basis of
content.

